# Suggestions for softer kibble?



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Need some advice on a softer grain free kibble option! 

We currently feed our two minis Acana Duck and Pear, and they seem to really like it. Clyde has to be on a potato-free kibble, so we'd likely keep him on the current one. But lately, it's become an ordeal getting Bonnie to eat. We've been having to soak Bonnie's kibble in water to soften it before she'll touch it. Vet has checked out her teeth, and she has no dental issues that would cause pain or discomfort when chewing. I'd like to try a softer kibble to see if that might help. Even with soaking, Acana is really hard. I've been wondering if transitioning to a senior food would help (but she's only 8 and high energy). Wet food unfortunately does not sit well with her stomach. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know any softer kibbles you could try but I did use and food processor to grind up kibble and then soak it. After a certain age some dogs are not keen on hard food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a food called 'Only Natural Pet MaxMeat' that is in a semi-soft form ( jerky like & air dryed) that I've fed my girl and is totally grain/potato free. What's great about this food is that you can feed it as a meal, or as a topper, or tear it up into treats! Molly is missing several premolars (genetic ) and although she eats kibble she is much more excited to eat softer foods and she LOVED this! (MaxMeat Cod & Lamb with Pumpkin & Parsley) It comes in Chicken and Beef too! It might be what you are looking for!

www.onlynaturalpet.com


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I use Ziwi Peak dog food as training treats since they are softer, break up easily, smell delicious and aren't greasy feeling in my hands. I can't justify feeding it to my spoo full-time since it's a bit on the expensive side, but might be an option for you. Looks similar to what Molly suggested.

https://www.ziwipets.com/catalog/ziwi-peak-dog-nutrition/air-dried-dog-food

Is kibble size an issue on top of the hardness? When I had my spoo puppy on large breed puppy she didn't chew at all, just swallowed. Thought it was just her personality. When I switched due to digestion issues to Fromm (much smaller kibble size), she began to chew. So I guess the kibbles were too big and too hard.


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

There are some nice baked foods on the market now. They seem to be less dense than some of the extruded foods like acana. They are still crunchy but the soften up easier with some warm water. 
Lotus, Carna4, Stella & Chewys. Those are the only ones I have personal experience with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Like MollyMM, I feed Asta Only Naturals MaxMeat. He loves it. Also sometimes I will mix Ziwipeak with his regular kibble (Nature's Recipe, Chicken, Grain Free)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You could try an all-prepared and ready to serve raw food, such as this one. I am sure you have many stores of this kind in the States.

Big Country Raw | Food For Dogs


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks all! I'll definitely check these options out! The MaxMeat brand sounds really interesting, I've never heard of that one before.

I'm not sure if it's the kibble size that's the issue, but I haven't ever tried a brand for smaller dogs. I do notice even with the tiniest of treats, she chews super carefully and is very dainty with her bites. I think she'd might have the same reaction to a smaller hard kibble, since she insists on chewing everything. 

I've been hesitant to try raw food options, she has a super sensitive stomach. She has done the best digestive-wise on plain dry kibble over the years. 

I should've also mentioned that both prefer bird/chicken flavored foods. They don't usually like lamb, beef or fish. It took us SUCH a long time to get them into a good routine with a food that they both eat, and she's been eating Acana for 12 months now without any issues. I think she just enjoys testing my patience


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Try stella. Stella is a meal mixer, but you can put it on top. My Beau loves his Stella & Chewy! I think you can technically use it as a main meal if needed, but it helps soften and flavor food. Also raw tends to be softer I believe.


----------

